# engine detailing



## jaymeh (Dec 22, 2010)

hi guys just signed up because ive a few questions to ask and am hopeing you's can give some advice.
ive just finished restoring a 1275 mini cooper, i am going to use the cars for show's and would like to keep everything nice and clean and to a highstandard. the only problem is ive never polished or cleaned an engine before and dont know where to start










































above is a few pics all help will be welcome thanks


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

same process as usually. However, it's a touch more fiddly... plenty of MFs, various brushes and APC/degreaser should set you off


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Welcome to DW :wave:
Not sure that you need any help thats a very tidy mini you have there 
Merry xmas.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Are you planning on showing the car or just attending shows? 

Good job by the way, I had one a few years ago.


----------



## Beno (Nov 19, 2010)

If you are planning on detailing the engine I would seriously avoid any water near the ecu otherwise you will be looking at a big expense !!! Btw gorgeous mini Im not showng the wife the pics as she will be on my case for another one lol


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Got one myself, MPi too, and the bay is a PITA to clean. Your bay looks very clean as it is! What I use on mine is Bilt Hamber Surfex degreaser, which gets everything clean. I treat my plastics with 303 Aerospace Protectant. There's site called Smiffybits that sell all manner of stainless steel bits that might suit your car for shows, only thing being they would take away from the OE look. MRA minis will sell you different coloured plug leads if you're into that. That's as far as I've gone. Not tried shining the alternator myself but I'd like to coz it looks baaaad.

When I clean mine I hardly protect anything from the wash. I used to cover all electrical bits and ecu etc, but realised that so much of it is exposed to all sorts when it's raining and driving down a motorway at speed yet never causes any trouble... now I just run the car for a few minutes after cleaning to drive out any moisture. I don't like using the PW on the engine so just use an open-ended hose on slow to rinse. A good APC will probably be all you need on your bay, you might not need a dedicated degreaser.

See the wee clips on the filter housing, they can wiggle off easily for painting and that makes a good difference. Like a nice gloss black lacquered rocker cover too, again an easy painting job.

Lovely car by the way!!! :argie::thumb:


----------



## jaymeh (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks fella's the car isnt concours as im sure you guess but i intend to take it to shows and have the bonnet open to show of a bit.ive heard of smiffy bits and was gona order a few bits in next few weeks. really what i want to know is what parts of the engine do u have to cover. and is it just a light spray of water you give the engine.
another problem is i used stuff to shine up hoses and air filter assembely and when i started the car it started to smoke slightly is that usual


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

I would use swissvax motorshine for the mpi bay.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

jaymeh said:


> thanks fella's the car isnt concours as im sure you guess but i intend to take it to shows and have the bonnet open to show of a bit.ive heard of smiffy bits and was gona order a few bits in next few weeks. really what i want to know is what parts of the engine do u have to cover. and is it just a light spray of water you give the engine.
> another problem is i used stuff to shine up hoses and air filter assembely and when i started the car it started to smoke slightly is that usual


Put a bag over the ecu , the silver unit thats near brake/clutch fluid reservior.
when i had a mini i found that a container with some de-greaser in [gunk] and a few paint brushes worked well, followed by a rinse with a open ended hose, spray with wd40 which help to disperse the water the wipe dry before dressing,
the light smoking is nothing to worry about its just products drying/burning off.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Protection of Electrical Components*

The most important electrical components are sealed 'water resistant', that is to say against low pressure, water splashing encountered in the course of daily driving conditions. As long as you avoid directing a strong stream of water (or a pressure washer at close range) directly into these components, you will be fine.

You need to cover various parts prior to using any cleaning products, sprays (water deterrent, formula 40(WD-40)) or water.

•	Alternator 
•	Alarm Housing
•	Intercooler 
•	Battery terminals (if not covered already) 
•	Induction kit cone (if you have one) 
•	Coil packs
•	Electronic control units (ECU)
•	On-Board Diagnostics (OBD) port
•	Air intake systems (exposed air filters) can be covered with plastic wrap and a rubber band 
•	Avoid getting water in the spark plug recesses

_*Notes:*
1.	This is not an exhaustive list, nor is it marque specific, if in doubt use a water repellent (WD-40) and exercise common sense
2.	Use cling-film and then tin foil for the alternator, alarm housing etc as the foil is easier to mould and has greater protection properties. I suggest you use a plastic bag for the induction kit and just wrap it tight over the end to stop any water ingress.
3.	For the intercooler the best way to cover is to get a flat sheet of cardboard and just cut it to size so it fits and covers the fins. Cardboard will normally protect the fins for the duration of the washing. It will get soaked so discard after the wash.
4.	If you are uncertain of how to proceed on something not included here; talk with somebody who has marque /model /year specific knowledge. _


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

jaymeh said:


> above is a few pics all help will be welcome thanks


Sorry cant help with the PW of an engine compartment but cute mini! My missus would kill for one like that.

Beep, beep :driver:


----------

